# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] μCurrent GOLD (Precision Current Adapter for Multimeters)

## eleozz

Πωλούνται 4 μCurrent GOLD χειροποίητα μέ κουτί 3d printed. 

  Πρόκειται για "adaptor" που δίνει την δινατότινα να μετράς μικρά ρεύματα  (mA, μA, nA) μέσο της κλίμακας mV σε οποιοδήποτε πολύμετρο με μεγάλη  ακρίβεια. 
  Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ www.eevblog.com/projects/ucurrent 

  Χέρι με χέρι στην Κατερίνη ή αποστολή σε όλη την Ελλάδα μετα απο συνεννόηση.

Τιμή: 75 Euro το καθένα 
  Κώστας

----------


## eleozz

3 ακόμα διαθέσιμα

----------

